# Continue pH Adjustment During Winter Dormancy?



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

I have high pH soil (7.7) that I just started adjusting with citric acid (1 lb/M every month). Should I keep applying monthly citric acid during the winter when the lawn is dormant?

I'm also planning on applying elemental sulfur in the spring. What is the minimum soil temperature for sulfur to be effective?


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

You can continue the citric acid applications without issue.

Soil temp should be over 70 degrees for sulfur to start being oxidized by bacteria.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> You can continue the citric acid applications without issue.
> 
> Soil temp should be over 70 degrees for sulfur to start being oxidized by bacteria.


+1


----------

